# Hidden Object!



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

Do you see what I SSSSsssssseeee??? SquEEEEEEk !!! her name is Annie Conda....


----------



## Terry D (Jul 12, 2017)

Where was this taken, Fire? If it is near water, the snake is probably named _natrix sipidon_.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

This was taken by my back wall door... She is a 6 foot long, gorgeous Rat Snake... we have coffee together some mornings, by the Koi fish pond... she comes there to drink in the early morning.... isn't she fabulous?


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

I live on 5 acres of deep woods next to thousands of acres of protected forestry where there are several lakes... But she mainly lives under the wood shed or under the chicken coop... I mistakenly killed one of her babies, because I thought it was a Copper Head snake... The young snakes look very different from the mother... She is calm and easy going, I enjoy watching her.... I read that Rat snakes will kill Copper Head snakes and other venomous snakes, so I was sad that I killed the juvenile snake..


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 12, 2017)

> I live on 5 acres of deep woods next to thousands of acres of protected forestry where there are several lakes...


Oh you lucky person, no wonder you walk every day, I am only surprised you stop at three miles 

Love snakes, when I was a little boy I went to a Boy's own exhibition and there was a zoo man with a giant Royal Python. "Would anybody like to hold it?" he said, and I took a step forward as everyone else took a step back. I must have been about six or seven, it was way bigger than me, but I still remember stroking it, the feel of it round my head and shoulders, and the dissappointment when he took it back. 

This is tamed, Home counties,  Southern England, my best offer is the colony of sand lizards that live under the patio I built out of all sorts of odd stone and paving blocks that I collected. They are beautiful, but only a few inches long.


----------



## escorial (Sep 12, 2017)

a bit scary....


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 12, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> Oh you lucky person, no wonder you walk every day, I am only surprised you stop at three miles
> 
> Love snakes, when I was a little boy I went to a Boy's own exhibition and there was a zoo man with a giant Royal Python. "Would anybody like to hold it?" he said, and I took a step forward as everyone else took a step back. I must have been about six or seven, it was way bigger than me, but I still remember stroking it, the feel of it round my head and shoulders, and the dissappointment when he took it back.
> 
> This is tamed, Home counties,  Southern England, my best offer is the colony of sand lizards that live under the patio I built out of all sorts of odd stone and paving blocks that I collected. They are beautiful, but only a few inches long.




Lizards are cooool, Olly.. we have Blue Tail Lizards here, and I love them.. 
I would walk a lot farther than 3 miles, but I am outta shape... but I am really enjoying my walks, last week I saw my first Bob Cat! Then I saw an 8 point Buck... he had velvet hanging from his antlers, AND...his antlers were bloody... THEN.. you will never believe THIS... I heard a noise, in the brush, by the trail, and what do you think came out of the wood??? 2 Pot Belly PIGS!!!!! White, about 25 pounds! They were adorable, but I could not catch them.....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 12, 2017)

It doesn't take long to improve your milage, when I broke my leg lasttime I was determined to get it together asap. The hospital  said 'walk as much as possible' and I wore a pedometer. Of course that recorded every step, but within a couple of weeks I was clocking up 11 miles a day. A lot of it was in little bits, like when I waited for a train I walked up and down the platform, and when I took a bus in London I always walked the first stop. I bet you find it gets easier really quickly though, keep stretching it a little bit further and you will soon be fit as a fiddle. (Why are fiddles fit? They are made of wood.)

I don't know about your little pot bellies, but be careful, pigs can be really agressive. We get wild boar that have escaped from farms around here, when they have baby piglets they will see off large dogs, and sometimes attack people. Deer too can get a bit funny during the rutting season. 

Looked up your lizards, they are beautiful, and huge, up to eight inches! Mine are two or three inches long at most, and I think I got mine wrong, they are probably common lizards, when I look sand lizards are pretty rare, though they are found in West Sussex.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 13, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> It doesn't take long to improve your milage, when I broke my leg lasttime I was determined to get it together asap. The hospital  said 'walk as much as possible' and I wore a pedometer. Of course that recorded every step, but within a couple of weeks I was clocking up 11 miles a day. A lot of it was in little bits, like when I waited for a train I walked up and down the platform, and when I took a bus in London I always walked the first stop. I bet you find it gets easier really quickly though, keep stretching it a little bit further and you will soon be fit as a fiddle. (Why are fiddles fit? They are made of wood.)
> 
> 11 MILES??? 11 miles... wow.... my feet hurt after just 2 miles, and I wear GOOD walking shoes... but I do know what you mean about it getting easier, I was huffing and puffing going up a steep hill, I thought I was going to puke ... now, I do LESS huffing and no puffing or puking... and I recover my breath a lot quicker... it is exciting to feel the progress..
> 
> ...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2017)

Love your neighbor, Annie Conda, that's so funny...I have a Ball Python, Romeo. When he's around my neck he hugs me.
He's 20 yrs old now and was full grown when I got him so I'm unsure of his exact age. Ball Python dont get large... 4 ft
Also a nature lover appriciating where you live.


----------

